# Bought a P239 yesterday.



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I got my income tax refund this weekend and I already spent all of it plus some extra on a P239. And, yes Shipwreck, I know that this thread is worthless without pictures, but I haven't had time to take any yet. Not that it looks any different than any other plain, black P239.

This week-end, I'll take it to the range and try it out. Right now, I have three more tests to grade before Spring Break, and more undergraduates to torture (oops! I meant, "teach").


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Tex you got a good one there just give us some pictures and a range report all in one. Good luck with it.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

What caliber did you get?


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> What caliber did you get?


My bad! I got .40 Smith and Wesson to go with my G23. I want one more pistol in .40 Smith and Wesson, a Browning High Power. The bad thing is I am already looking at the Hogue Checkered Rosewood Grips for the SIG.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

TexasFats said:


> My bad! I got .40 Smith and Wesson to go with my G23. I want one more pistol in .40 Smith and Wesson, a Browning High Power. The bad thing is I am already looking at the Hogue Checkered Rosewood Grips for the SIG.


my buddy is looking for a 229..but he's unwilling to pay the +700 price tag ..
but he's been spending over 200 bucks on ammo and gun rentals for last 4 weeks..lol


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

TF:

I own the P239 in .40 S&W, you're going to love that little beast. I shoot it every time I hit the range. It's my favorite firearm, but it place is often challenged by the P226 ST also in .40 S&W. 

Enjoy brother.


----------



## willie57 (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought 2 his and her p239 9mm's friday after renting several including Glock models at an indoor range here. Loved the Sigs, and for concealment loved the p239. We fired 100 rounds apiece on saturday, looking for break in. Pretty good results considering we are first time handgun owners. Taking our concealed handgun class this weekend. Now to look for holsters.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TexasFats said:


> My bad! I got .40 Smith and Wesson to go with my G23. I want one more pistol in .40 Smith and Wesson, a Browning High Power. The bad thing is I am already looking at the Hogue Checkered Rosewood Grips for the SIG.


Get tha' grips! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TexasFats said:


> Well, I got my income tax refund this weekend and I already spent all of it plus some extra on a P239. And, yes Shipwreck, I know that this thread is worthless without pictures, but I haven't had time to take any yet.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## TexasFats (Sep 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Get tha' grips! :smt023


Well, I didn't spring for checkered rosewood. Instead, I bought the Hogue Wrap-around grips with the finger grooves on the front. I love them. I was noticing that the front strap on the P239 was a bit flat and square for my tastes. Hogue grips fixed that.

Since the OP, I bought a Browning HP .40 and a SIG P226 9mm, but I still haven't taken any pictures of any of my guns. And, uploading pictures on dial-up--forget it. I would rather spend the time that it would take to upload 5-6 megs of pictures on bad dial-up (ATT's fault--not my ISP's) at the range or playing with my new MEC Sizemaster.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Well, my 239 with Crimson Trace grips is a HOOT !! It feels better and it shoots better. I had nothing to do with the improvement-----the CT grips did it all. 

I have the 239 as the home defense selection and often carry it. It is easy to cary (even with the CT grips) and easy to use. A great choice.

My only problem is that I love the 9mm. And, strangely enough, it pays me back.


----------



## bimmerbill (Aug 23, 2007)

*Sas?*

I'm looking at the 239 SAS. I'd really like to hold a 239 and 239 SAS side by side and check out the difference.


----------



## P35 (Jul 30, 2007)

I carry a 239 9mm as my CCW weapon. For me it's just perfect. I shoot it really well, I can hide it easily year round. I carry a 10 round spare mag on my off side. 
FWIW after 10 years of carry , my SIG is just now starting to show some holster wear on the slide.
regards
James:smt023


----------



## willie57 (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, as per advice got the Hogue wraparound grips for the his and her P239's. What a difference. Why dont they sell them like this ? Novice wife was shooting down and right with factory grips, she wanted to mess with the sights. I discouraged her to do that until we did the grip thing, now that has disappeared. For me, and Im more of a nove than her, the p239 feels like an extension of my arm/hand even more now. We took our CHL class this weekend, will take safety and tactical lessons while we wait for the license. Any help/suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

bimmerbill said:


> I'm looking at the 239 SAS. I'd really like to hold a 239 and 239 SAS side by side and check out the difference.


I've got both a P239 9mm two-tone:
http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=9&productid=72

and a P239 SAS in .40 S&W:
http://www.sigarms.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=9&productid=122

The normal DA/SA 9mm with its black plastic grip panels is a trim 1.2" wide at its widest point. Those gorgeous custom wooden grips on the SAS .40 S&W blow out the width to 1.35". The slides are the same at just slightly over 1.0". The 9mm conceals a bit better, but those wooden grips are PERFECT in my hand. So, as an old joke goes: what do you want, a singer or a dancer?


----------



## Idok (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been looking at this exact pair as well.....


any opinions on the da/sa trigger system vs. the dak?


Im digging the sas model...my biggest complaint with it is I wish it were all stainless or didnt say "sas" on the slide...too much clutter!


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Held a SAS with the DA trigger no-hammer long enough to know if I go to a carry gun, there she is. That little Sig is NICE!


----------



## standerson (Sep 22, 2006)

My wife has a 239SAS (.40). She changed out the grips (Hogue fingergroove). She likes the DAK trigger and is very accurate with it.


----------

